# SG Gunworks for SKS



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

I have a yugo sks in basic dress.I use this for fun gun.I was looking at updating and came across the SG Gunworks bullpup conversion.So far the Only problem besides being plastic is the wait for it.All the other reviews have been good and I like the bullpup config for indoor CQB.I would like to see what you guys opinions are.
The SKS Modernization Project - YouTube


----------

